# Hello from NW Florida



## Chairwriter (May 28, 2012)

Just joined the forum today and I'm excited about the opportunities to participate in a community of people with similar interests in WWII aviation. As an author and historian, I often find myself needing expert help with particular aircraft details and/or photographs, and this seems like an ideal community to mingle with.

Cheers,
Bruce Gamble
Lynn Haven, FL


----------



## Matt308 (May 28, 2012)

Welcome from the Great Pacific Northwest!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 28, 2012)

Greetings from the land of Oz and welcome to the family.


----------



## davparlr (May 28, 2012)

Welcome from another NW Floridian. I have been transplanted to Southern Cal. but my heart is in Pensacola. How long have you lived in the Panama City area?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2012)

Welcome aboard Bruce!


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2012)

Cool, an author!!!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## futuredogfight (May 29, 2012)

Welcome to the asylum *cough* I mean forum!


----------



## Chairwriter (May 29, 2012)

davparlr said:


> Welcome from another NW Floridian. I have been transplanted to Southern Cal. but my heart is in Pensacola. How long have you lived in the Panama City area?



I've lived here about 6 years, after spending the previous 10 in Western North Carolina. Man, I miss that! But I'm also very familiar with Pensacola. I earned my wings there (Naval Flight Officer) in 1982, and was medically retired there in '89. I then spent several years in a part-time staff position with the National Naval Aviation Museum.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 29, 2012)

Welcome aboard Bruce. Hope you find a few nuggets around here.


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2012)

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2012)

Welcome from England Bruce, and you're in the right place for info.


----------



## gumbyk (May 29, 2012)

Welcome from New Zealand.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2012)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2012)

Welcome from central B.C.  You will get lots of useful info here from some of the best aviation minded people I've had the pleasure of meeting. (Probably a wise choice not to ask me anything though.)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 30, 2012)

Welcome from Southwest Virginia.


----------



## mikewint (May 30, 2012)

This is the place for info about ANYTHING in aviation, Airframes can tell you the correct color of the skivies worn by Polish flyers during the pacific campaign.
PS it's not an asylum, I get regular day passes now, of course I still have to wear the ankle locator


----------



## davparlr (May 31, 2012)

Chairwriter said:


> I've lived here about 6 years, after spending the previous 10 in Western North Carolina. Man, I miss that! But I'm also very familiar with Pensacola. I earned my wings there (Naval Flight Officer) in 1982, and was medically retired there in '89. I then spent several years in a part-time staff position with the National Naval Aviation Museum.



I grew up about a mile from the back gate to NAS Pensacola, right on the approach to the runway. Of course every time I go home I visit that great museum. Latest was a few month back and they had a two man Me-262. Also, a new hanger in the back. So, how did how did you end up in the Panama City area? Job?


----------



## N4521U (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome aboard from an old enlisted man, SOA in them days. 
I recommend you watch your six when mingling here!


----------

